# What would you put in your Love Box?



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

> 2. Prepare a box of things that bring you comfort/relief so that you can look through it after you do your praying (meditating, etc. In this way you can bring comfort to yourself and remind yourself of why life is good, what is meaningful to you. This can be a distraction from your pain and also make you feel better. IN the box you could put anything good, some suggestions are pictures or photo albums from really good times in your life, wedding video, video of your kids, letters from friends or relatives that make you feel good, a few CDs that make you feel good not sad, even a letter that you write to yourself when you're feeling GOOD to remind yourself that bad times do pass and a reminder to yourself about what you can look forward to when life gets good again.
> 
> Bailee


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Massage oil. That's all I can think of because I feel quite depressed right now.

Apart from that, obviously pictures of friends and family past and present. Pictures of where I grew up, the parks I loved to play in. Fine art prints, candles, music - Bachata is my favorite. A small musical instrument. Something creative to do.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

I think the idea of preparing a love/reminder box that you could look through if you were feeling suicidal or even if you were just feeling down, is brilliant.
I would put in photos of the people that mean the most to me, and I like the idea of writing a letter to yourself as well.
I would also put in reminders of all the places that make me happy, poetry, books I have found inspirational, and a BIG piece of Belgium chocolate.

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

*Blue Tiger's Eye*












> "Blue Tigers Eye, which is also known as Hawks Eye, enhances integrity of communication and practical communication. It can help find courage to recognize thoughts and ideas, and the willpower to carry them into the physical realm. Blue tigers eye can be used for protection, especially of the upper chakras. It is also said to bring good luck to one who wears or carries it. Blue tigers eye is associated primarily with the throat chakra. Note also that Pietersite is sometimes called Hawks Eye, especially when it is primarily blue. Pietersite is also a type of tiger eye.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Good idea. Although I sort of don't like to plan for feeling that bad, seems unlucky.

Ylang ylang and Rose essential oils.

I've got a notebook that I copy poems and quotes into that restore reality to some degree, so that.

And pictures of people I like that make me laugh, nothing too nostalgic that would just bring me down more. My sister looked hilarious as a child, and I've got some weird looking cats and friends, so pictures of all those things.

A book by Seneca, a DVD of something funny and a CD of cheering music.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Love box, yes I buy one of those every week, except in Australia they are called cartons, and the have 24 ice cold beers in them :lol:

Bailee,
It is a great idea, and if I were to convert one of my cartons into a love box I would do as you say, just fill it with things that remind me of the good things in life, and things that make me happy, but I am guessing my wife isn't going to be that thrilled when I try to stuff her into a box :lol:

G.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't think of what to put in. Scrap everything I wrote above, it would have to be really special if it was going to give me the will to live. Let me think...

It would have to be work of genius. The poetry of Shakespeare, the comedy genius of Jim Carey, music of Chopin, or the art of Leonardo Di Vinci. It would have to be something almost out of this world to convince me to stay in this world...on the other hand, pictures of sealife would be very inspiring....until I started having thoughts of how I wish my life was as easy as that of a squid, or how I wished to see more of the world.

Hm. I like the idea of the box, to me it means something more. What about making each day like the Love box, by filling it with all the things you love...

Recently I have filled my time with things like that, music, art, poetry etc. But I can't say it convinces me I have to live. Logically speaking, I can't find an answer to that question. I can only think of the negatives: I would hurt people and I don't want to die until I have made myself a better person.

All I know is that I have to live.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

It's not a box but I have a copy of The Gift - Poems by Hafiz. I have petals from my garden flowers pressed between all the pages. It's a comforting book for me.

And ... hmmm...my little stray kittens.. but they wouldn't like being in a box..

Today I got some seeds to start for next spring's garden... those could go in until I have to plant them.

When I feel really bad I like to go to the zoo and watch the seals swim. I'd put in my sketches from the zoo.



> Hm. I like the idea of the box, to me it means something more. What about making each day like the Love box, by filling it with all the things you love...


That's a beautiful idea. I want my days to be like that.
If only I loved school and work and shopping and waiting in lines. ( I need to stop being so negative )


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

ur heart rozanne


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

I found your post very inspiring Rozanne, its a lovely way to look at life.
It reminds me of the book middlemarch, when Dorothea and Will were discussing art and Dorothea says, that she does not like to search for beauty in art, she would prefer to see life itself as being beautiful.

Inspiring words.

She had an insight almost like divination

G.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Love box, yes I buy one of those every week, except in Australia they are called cartons, and the have 24 ice cold beers in them :lol:


Oh yea, you know pal! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Catharsis,
Like a butterfly in a museum? 
Trust me, it's not a very pretty one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Catharsis,
> Like a butterfly in a museum?
> Trust me, it's not a very pretty one.


Butterflies in museums; cold and lifeless.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I would like to take the box, fill it with a liquid call 'peace', take out my brain and let it soak in the box. Once I am at peace, I can concentrate on love.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> I would like to take the box, fill it with a liquid call 'peace', take out my brain and let it soak in the box. Once I am at peace, I can concentrate on love.


1.Where do you get the liquid ?peace from?

2.How would you move your arms after removing your brain from your spine?

Do tell =P


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I've taken the executive decision to put condiments in my suicide emergency box.

The essential apparatus will be the following standardised condiments (subject to EU guidlines, protocal and recommendations of course):

A small jar of Colman's mustard (previously untampered with and still within its recommended use-by date).

This is to be used in the event of buying a dry ham sandwich from the hospital canteen without enough of the spicy complement in it).

A large bottle of organic vinegar (in the event of the need to eat mushy peas, cooked in the microwave, but lacking its rightful counterpart).

A large jar of Marmite (not adulterated with butter and toast scrapings or any other elicit substance currupting it from previous usage).

This is to be used liberally in the critical even of toasting crumpets that are to be ingested by a B-vitamin deprived and lazy person.

The small things. 8)


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I would probley put a few cd's in there such as pink floyd's piper at the gates of dawn as well as wish you were here. Id also put a copy of the verve's a northern soul in there because it always cheer's me up when im down even though it's a kinda depressing album.

Id also put a few book's in there probley 1984, trainspotting and glue.


----------

